# Bubbles In My Substrate



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi,
I have this particular crypt tank for almost 3 years now. Recently i noticed that there aren't any growth in a particular spot of my soil. The rest were heavily occupied with crypts. Curiosity got the better of me and i started to poke the soil with my tweezer. After a few pokes(stabbing action) i saw bubbles coming out of the substrate. and dead roots and rhizomes come out.

I have read somewhere that these bubbles may be dangerous? Will there be any implications with the result of rotting roots in the substrate? Enlighten me please. 
Maybe after 3 years, should i tear down my tank and replace new substrate?


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

It is called H2S.(the result of the H2+S=>H2S)It is much more used the term "anaerobic substrate" although it isn't really anaerobic but it has a low REDOX capacity.
Yes this is bad but if it only is one spot in your aquarium I think you could treat it.

When my soil tends to get anaerobic I just stir it up and siphon it.Do this every week for a moth and then see what it happends.This is how I would handle it.

If you want to read more please continue.
First I would like tho say that your aquarium survived for 3 years without much attention because you have (lots of) crypts.Crypts are said to bring into the soil oxigen from the water, this helps them to obtain usefull nutriets from the soil.
This "anaerobic substrate" is found in nature but we don't like the bad smell and our plants rotting.I have problems with H2S too but I found out that tearrig down the aquarium and cleaning it won't solve the problem.For more info visit this site about H2S http://www.h2ssafety.com/hydrogen_sulfide.htm

I would like to know what is your substrate made of??


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

But the gas could also be N2 (ordinary nitrogen gas) if the low oxygen tension (ORP) is sufficient to support denitrification but not low enough to support sulfide reactions. Other gases such as methane can be generated as well - gas bubbles are not always H2S, but certainly can be, all depending on just how anoxic/anaerobic the area is. 

In any case, old stands of densely rooted plants (such as Crypts) do tend to load the substrate with organics over time. Such stands should be reset periodically (more often than 3 years IME) with good gravel vacuuming as part of the process to remove the excess organics from old root mass and other mulm buildup. It should not be necessary to break down the tank for this.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I have some Eco complete substrate that's been setup for a few months. When I go through the substrate to replant I see bubbles floating up here and there. I took a fork and raked it through the eco, anything else I should do if this is a big problem?


----------



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

Basically i layer sand with base fert for my tank.
a cm layer of Lapis brand sand/gravel then with the whole packet of JBL AquaBasis fert and cover it with 2 inch of Lapis Brand sand/gravel


----------



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

The easiest thing to do would be to get some Malaysian Trumpet Snails. They will keep the substrate stirred up & help prevent these pockets from forming.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

MTS are O2 limited, so will not go into substrate areas with low enough oxygen tension for the nasty reactions to occur. They will help with the shallower, still oxygenated levels though.


----------

